# Subwoofer JBL SMS 50 - taugt der was?



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

Hallo,

Ich bin am überlegen mir einen Subwoofer für mein 5.0 System zu holen.
Es besteht aus einem Receiver von Pioneer, 2 großen Lautsprecher als Rear, 2 kleine Lautsprecher an den Seiten Vorne und einem Lautsprecher vor mir in der Mitte. Jetzt wollt ich dann doch mal etwas Bass haben, da mir die alte 50 Watt Basstube nicht mehr reicht.

Wie im Titel erwähnt möchte ich mir gerne den JBL SMS 50 hohlen, welcher 80 Watt hat und so aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde ihn für 40 Euro bekommen.

Hat ihn jemand oder kann aus Erfahrungsberichten erzählen?

Ich bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Overlocked (13. September 2009)

Klingt ein bisel dumpf aber sonst, kannst ihn schon nehmen^^


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

Was genau meinst du mit Dumpel? Ein Subwoofer soll doch dumpf klingen?

Die Frage ist halt ob er zu meinem Restlichen System passt, ist nicht gerade das schlechteste Magnat System, und ob dazu nicht vielleicht ein anderer besser passen würde.


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2009)

Wenn ein Sub nur "umpf" macht ist das nicht gerade gut. Stell dir mal vor du würdest in nem Actionfilm den Motorsound eines Lamborgini so hören als würdest du dir nen Holzbrett an die Ohren nageln. So hört sich das mit nem dumpfen Sub an.


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

Sprich der Sub taugt nichts? 40 Euro... und ich hör halt nur Musik, Filme schau ich am Beamer, nicht am PC.


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2009)

Ich würde noch sparen. Ganz besonders für Musik wird der nix taugen. Guck dich lieber mal bei nubert, B&W, Canton oder so um. Hilfreich wäre es auch deine genau Systemzusammenstellung zu kennen (mit Bezeichnungen ).


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

Systemzusammenstellung ist doch egal? ich weiß das mein Receiver genug Reserven hat und auch die passenden Anschlüsse. Die Sache ist halt, das ich im mom nicht mehr wie 80 Euro ausgeben will, und solange er besser wie meine alte 50 Watt Basstube ist...


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2009)

Ist nicht egal. Er sollte ja auch klanglich zu deinem Sys passen. Und solange du nicht kooperativ bist können wir dir leider auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

Also was willst denn alles wissen? Receiverbezeichnung und von allen Lautsprechern? Aber wie gesagt, selbst wenn du das weißt wirst du im Preisbereich bis 80 Euro nichts bessres finden.


----------



## Overlocked (13. September 2009)

Tja mei dann muss man halt mehr sparen! Und da gibt's sehr wohl was anderes... Wie waers mit Canton^^ AS 2015 SC - CANTON pure Music (de)


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> ^^stimmt für was mühen wir uns eigentlich ab? Beim anderen Thread hast du auch gemacht was du wolltest...



Musst hier nich schreiben wenn du nich willst, besser nix als dein dummes gelaber hier... aber gut mit dir will ich mich jetzt nicht streiten... halt dich einfach raus und gut ist.

Und wo mach ich denn was ich will? Sag mir mal bitte einen Thread. Oder sag mir hier was ich jetzt schon wieder gemacht hab damit ihr rummeckert.

Edit: Außerdem geht es mir darum in meinem Preisbereich etwas zu finden, und nicht in etwaigen Preishöhen, womit dein Posting schonmal fragwürdig wird:



Overlocked schrieb:


> Tja mei dann muss man halt mehr sparen! Und da gibt's sehr wohl was anderes... Wie waers mit Canton^^ AS 2015 SC - CANTON pure Music (de)


----------



## Overlocked (13. September 2009)

Du weißt was ich mein, außerdem habe ich oben einen Konstruktiven Vorschlag gemacht auf den du noch ned eingegangen bist...


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

Mit dem Konstruktiven Vorschlag meinst du den, den ich zitiert hab? Wieviel kostet denn der Canton Sub? Und du kannst mir gerne sagen wo ich mach was ich will, dann lern ich aus meinen Fehlern gut, aber mir fällt kein fall ein, wo ich vorschläge aus dem forum ignoriert hab und meinen eigenen willen dennoch unbegründet durchgesetzt hab.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. September 2009)

Jungs, reißt euch mal an einem Sonntag Abend zusammen. 

Wer meint, dass seine Vorschläge kein Gehör finden bleibt einfach aus dem Thread fern. Und den Threadersteller sei gesagt auch mal etwas mehr Willen zu zeigen auch Vorschläge anzunehmen oder zumindest ins Portfolio zu nehmen.

BACK TO TOPIC


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Jungs, reißt euch mal an einem Sonntag Abend zusammen.
> 
> Wer meint, dass seine Vorschläge kein Gehör finden bleibt einfach aus dem Thread fern. Und den Threadersteller sei gesagt auch mal etwas mehr Willen zu zeigen auch Vorschläge anzunehmen oder zumindest ins Portfolio zu nehmen.
> 
> BACK TO TOPIC



Deswegen fragte ich ja wie teuer denn, wenn der Vorschlag ernst gemeint war, der von Overclocked vorgeschlagene Canton Sub ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. September 2009)

Der Preisvergleich sagt 111 €. Eine Minute Arbeit, die man auch selbst machen kann.

Gute Gebrauchte wären auch eine Alternative.


----------



## Overlocked (13. September 2009)

Schau hier: Der ist zwar älter würds bei dir aber sicherlich auch tun LINK


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Der Preisvergleich sagt 111 €. Eine Minute Arbeit, die man auch selbst machen kann.
> 
> Gute Gebrauchte wären auch eine Alternative.



Des hab ich auch gemerkt, aber trotzdem gefragt, weil ich wissen wollte ob er es ernst meint, da mein maximum bei 80 liegt, womit der link über mir auch rausfällt.


----------



## Overlocked (13. September 2009)

Ja ist mein ernst so viel über dem Limit liegt das nicht und wie Pokerclock gesagt hat gibt es das ja in Ebay billiger... Zweiter Link. Ansonsten gibt es nur "Mist" in dieser Preiskategorie...


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Ja ist mein ernst so viel über dem Limit liegt das nicht und wie Pokerclock gesagt hat gibt es das ja in Ebay billiger... *Zweiter* Link. Ansonsten gibt es nur "Mist" in dieser Preiskategorie...



Auch dein zweiter Link ist mit Versandkosten über 80 Euro, sorry, mein Preisbudget lässt im moment einfach nicht mehr zu.


----------



## exa (13. September 2009)

dann wirst du wohl noch sparen müssen, um deinen Ohren schlechten Sound zu ersparen...


----------



## Overlocked (13. September 2009)

Dieser Sub ist der billigste den es auf geizhals gibt. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a339647.html


----------



## Da_Frank (13. September 2009)

nene der taugt nichts... hmm also okay, dank danke.. dann spar ich halt


----------



## Overlocked (14. September 2009)

Bitte^^ Der vernünftigere Weg, dann kannst du ja diverse Cantons nehmen...


----------



## Da_Frank (14. September 2009)

Wir reden in 5 Jahren nochmal 

Taugen den die Subs von Canton etwas? Ich bin da noch nicht so informiert... also da sind ja zu genüge welche zu finden auf ebay... finde nirgends einen bassteller? und sie stehen ja direkt auf dem boden, wie ist das da?


----------



## Da_Frank (15. September 2009)

Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen ob der was taugt, danke.

Magnat BETASUB Subwoofer 25 A in Silber bei eBay.de: (endet 15.09.09 19:23:47 MESZ)


----------



## exa (15. September 2009)

mal pauschal gesagt: ich habe noch keinen Subwoofer unter 150 gesehen, der was getaugt hätte, und da muss man schon Kompromisse eingehen

du hast die Wahl: spare oder leide


----------



## Da_Frank (15. September 2009)

Aber der gehört doch wirklich nicht zum billig-zeug, und Magnat ist jetzt ja auch keine unbekannte marke, und 25cm downfire.. müsst doch schon für ein 30m² großes Zimmer ausreichen?


----------



## exa (15. September 2009)

so, hab mich mal umgesehen (was du hättest übrigens auch selber tun können)

also der Sub ist nicht schlecht (Note 2,0 in der "audio" für den Vorgänger, Nachfolger wird wohl nicht schlechter sein), allerdings glaube ich auch nicht, das der am ende der Gebotsreihe noch in deiner Preisregion liegt...


----------



## Da_Frank (15. September 2009)

Wofür gibts das Forum hier?  Quasi alle fragen kannst du auch über google herausfinden...
Danke, ich werde mal schaun, und wenn ich mit meinem maximum den kriegen kann wärs ja schön.


----------



## exa (15. September 2009)

öhm, WHAT????

also dieses Forum ist NICHT dazu da, dir die Suche zu ersparen, sondern dir zu helfen, wenn du trotz Suche nicht weitergekommen bist!!!! Ich glaubs ja wohl nicht


----------



## Overlocked (15. September 2009)

Wir sind da zu helfen und nicht dir Suche abzunehmen! Tippen kannst du ja wohl selber noch wenn du hier alles vollschreibst!


----------



## Da_Frank (15. September 2009)

Wie ihr halt 0 Spass versteht  Wofür gibts Smileys? Lest mal in den Regeln nach


----------



## Stormbringer (15. September 2009)

ist mir rätselhaft warum dir überhaupt noch einer hilft.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. September 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ist mir rätselhaft warum dir überhaupt noch einer hilft.



...Das Gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht. Er ist Mr. Super, also lassen wir Ihn doch in dem Glauben...


----------



## Overlocked (15. September 2009)

Man will ja doch iwie nett sein und in der Hoffnung dass er tatsächlich mal erleuchtet wird


----------



## Da_Frank (16. September 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Man will ja doch iwie nett sein und in der Hoffnung dass er tatsächlich mal erleuchtet wird



Nur weil du schon lange darauf hoffst?


----------



## Overlocked (16. September 2009)

Naja Wunder soll es ja geben Und wie schauts jetzt aus? Sparst du oder kaufst du den doch?!


----------



## Da_Frank (16. September 2009)

ich würd mal sagen genug beleidigt, ich spar erstmal... wir reden in 2 Monaten nochmal und dann hoffentlich anders


----------



## Pokerclock (16. September 2009)

Dann können wir hier mal dicht machen.

-CLOSED-


----------

